# visa / conviction



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

What kind of criminal conviction will stop the Philippines from giving a visa?

I am married to a Filippina, what would be the best way to get a long term visa?

Thanks
John


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

natbakinfo said:


> What kind of criminal conviction will stop the Philippines from giving a visa?
> 
> I am married to a Filippina, what would be the best way to get a long term visa?
> 
> ...


I think this was discussed here before

You have many options, from Balikbayan visa to SRRV to 13A (??)

Do some look up here, and you may find it

As for criminal conviction, as of now PH has no background check requirements, from what I know

that may change soon, if some Anti-Foreigner Group have their way (of course, the bigger idea being to win votes, it's not about foreigners misbehaving .. )


----------

